# Project: It *Fits*!



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yet another project from me. 

this one will be a little more modding than the others. 

I am going to be modding a corsair 700d to fit my best friend the evga sr2 into. 

you guys are probably wondering how im going to do that but i will be showing you in this journey so pull up a chair and enjoy. 

pics soon.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 18, 2010)

sub cant wait on a side note i cant wait for that FRIO lol


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol, did you get the combo from Newegg?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Lol, did you get the combo from Newegg?



combo?

no. 

i work at a distro center. we have tons of crap around.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 19, 2010)

I love that case.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> you really need a project log for every case you do? why dont you go to RRTech and post it



For some odd reason this made me LOL

So how do you think you are going to do this, Fits?
**awaits more pics**


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2010)

I wanna see this mod.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 19, 2010)

go through my megarig thread... there are 4 different projects in that thread.

this is for not only the sr2 but any xl-atx board as well. 

this also isnt just my rig in another case. 

this is SR2 machine #8.

the others are still alive and kicking it.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 19, 2010)

So fits all along works at distribution.

They get shit CHEAP if you work at a distribution facility. Not joking 

New-egg even buys shit from a distribution warehouse, which gives a low base price- and newegg just marks the price up so they can make profit on the sale.

dam fits your lucky hahaha i wish i worked at a distribution with a mile long belt of computer hardware flowing and being packaged  

Unless im totally wrong i see


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 19, 2010)

You lucky duck, I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## p0Pe (Aug 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> combo?
> 
> no.
> 
> i work at a distro center. we have tons of crap around.



Do they have a better camera perhaps?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 23, 2010)

I would have thought it'd be hard to take stuff from a distro. Isn't everything sold in bulk with fairly even numbering? Like if you only got boxes with a minimum of 10 cards in them and you buy one card, doesn't the whole lot get messed up and harder to sell then? I'd figure retailers would also want to buy in that same bulk quantity.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 23, 2010)

got the tray assembly in today.

began work on the case. 

first you have to remove the 700d's mobo tray and rear panel. 

just drill out all the rivets and it comes right out. 





















now on to the cutting


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 23, 2010)

Are you gonna replace the mobo tray?  Or make a custom one?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 23, 2010)

replacing the backpanel and mobo tray with one from mountainmods thats made for the sr2.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Aug 23, 2010)

this looks very promising.... sub'd....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 23, 2010)

also doing water on the SR2 in this build


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2010)

sorry this project is taking so long. too many other things going on at once. 

heres an update...


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 26, 2010)

Seen a video of someone do this on Youtube. It looked kinda odd, but right in the end. There was a 2cm gap all around and they had to use these brackets to hold it. 

Also had to but a hole next to the PSU so they could thread a wire for the 2nd PSU.

See if i can find it.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 26, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Seen a video of someone do this on Youtube. It looked kinda odd, but right in the end. There was a 2cm gap all around and they had to use these brackets to hold it.
> 
> Also had to but a hole next to the PSU so they could thread a wire for the 2nd PSU.
> 
> See if i can find it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-iJHGZC3ZI

yup... wasnt my idea but after seeing it i thought i would show everyone how to do such a thing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 26, 2010)

dont you need support brackets to make sure it wont bend or somthing?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yup... Workin on that now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 26, 2010)

oh okay 

so youre gonna do the dual psu thing too?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2010)

No dual psu but I will be doing water.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 26, 2010)

so did you give up on your other case you had this mobo in?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2010)

Thought he had 8 of them, thus needing many cases.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## niko084 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm crying for your poor board right now supporting all that heatsink weight... WOW

****
On another note, I'm wondering when we are going to start seeing bolt through cpu coolers that go directly into the case vs the mainboard for consumer level equipment.


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I'm crying for your poor board right now supporting all that heatsink weight... WOW
> 
> ****
> On another note, I'm wondering when we are going to start seeing bolt through cpu coolers that go directly into the case vs the mainboard for consumer level equipment.



It would be nice if they had that for high end stuff. It's not a real problem for most users though. 

Anyway, "Eleet Hardware Junkie" is almost an understatement.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 26, 2010)

is it just me or does the video card look bent?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> is it just me or does the video card look bent?



it is.... it came that way. stupid msi gtx260

and no.. its not the cable. the cable is actually pushing the card up


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 26, 2010)

haha, interesting ... does it still run fine and everything?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

subbed


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2010)

2 more cases being moded right now...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 15, 2010)

what kind of cases are they?


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 16, 2010)

Fits: You have to mod much to that SR-2 tray to get it to fit in there?  Just a few dremel spots here and there, what did you use for brackets?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2010)

i actually use a jigsaw with a good blade. thats about all it takes. nothing special. just an old fashioned cut-to-fit mod.


----------



## blibba (Oct 31, 2010)

Fits, if you'll excuse my curiosity... because I am sure this is being covered elsewhere... but what are you doing with all these SR2s? Folding? Or are they for clients?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 31, 2010)

Fits, are you getting tired of building all of the SuperMax systems yet? I'm sure they'd be fun for a while but it probably gets old after a while.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 31, 2010)

blibba said:


> Fits, if you'll excuse my curiosity... because I am sure this is being covered elsewhere... but what are you doing with all these SR2s? Folding? Or are they for clients?



They're for sale.

SuperMAX Website


----------

